# Shoge, Feb 05



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well guys I took some pics and snuck on my girl's computer again to post some pictures really quick. My computer should be up and running pretty soon, I fried the mother board. Anyhow, here are a couple of pics to enjoy. For those who are going to ask, right now he is in a 29gallon until I get my 40g breeder back from a buddy of mine (should be next month) who really needed it. I figured Shoge could tough it out for a month or two before I put him back in his pimp pad.

enjoy.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

He's looking real good









One mean sob!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great looking p u have there . he has great color.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

shoges the man nice one gen


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn he's looking huge


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Shoge is looking good man.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it's nice to see nats that size that colorful. really sharp redbelly.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you everyone. I have cut back on his feedings to once every 3rd day (2 days between feedings). He's a trimmer meaner Shoge, and much healthier. He started getting too chubby so I decided to slim him down a bit, and it actually brought his color out better. once again, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha, fat ass red ;x

shoge's the solo red that wouldn't tolerate tankmates eh?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looking good as always Joe. Very thick btw


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet ,nice fish


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice!

I wish my reds were that red.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Shogei looks beautiful as always, Joe








I can see his new diet is paying off, but there's still a bit of beer belly left to deal with


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Shogei is an evil







..... but beautiful p


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Still looking great Joe. Any plans to get him more tankmates?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE Ninja Guy


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

nice fish, nice gravel too. reminds me of oreos


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

He looks great Joe. I wish my reds kept their color like that. Very nice


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he's looking good


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Jonas, he's got an addiction to fatty fish, I can't help it







. Mike, he will remain solo from now on. When he's put in the 40g it will be just him. Thanks for the compliments once again everyone. ABB, thanks for saying thick and not fat, lol.


----------

